# 2nd upgrade question



## FlipperJ (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Folks,

I've done a few upgrades with success but I'm faced with the replacement of a single upgrade drive on a series 2 Tivo. The current drive is a WD 160 gig I put in two years ago. I'm seeing lots of studdering and tell-tale artifacts which lead me to believe its time to upgrade. I've done my homework in this forum but since this seems to be a common situation let me ask a couple of clarifying questions:

1. I'm going for a big upgrade, 500 gigs. A couple of things come to mind: I know I can't perform a second upgrade and save my recordings. Can I use the old upgrade drive at all to install the new drive (without programs)?

2. My original drive was OS 3.x I believe. If I use that drive for the upgrade will I have difficulty inabling the full capacity of the 500 gig drive? Any problem with Tivo updating to OS 7.x?

3. The swap file must be increased for this large a drive. That's accomplished from the command line and followed up with another little ap that 'blesses' the increase. I can't seem to find the correct bootdisk for this tool. Do I have to buy it?

I have searched and read through the forum for this information and I appologize if the information is easily available and I missed it. Props to the experts who frequent the forums and make them the excellent resource it is!

The Flipper

PS Does anybody know where my quote is from?


----------



## FlipperJ (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay no help so far.

How about this: I'm trying to use my original drive which is locked and I have no floppy drive to boot and use DiskUtil. I have so far created 6 bootable CD's with Nero and various images to use DiskUtil but Diskutil doesn't appear in the file list when I boot! I'm obviously doing something wrong.

I go through this everytime I mess with my Tivo...  

Please, anyone, drowning.... glub glub


----------



## FlipperJ (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay, I've read a hundred posts and my wife is threatening to leave me.

So now that I'm many hours into the project, has anyone had any luck with either:

1. Unlocking a Maxtor drive with a boot CD

or

2. Performing a second upgrade with the previously upgraded hard drive (not the original)

Thanks


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you looked at Hinsdale's instructions? http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html

It also might help to know your specific model Tivo.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If the drive is a Maxtor (not a Quantum) and you have previously tried to unlock it using Qunlock when it wasn't locked in the first place, it may be permanently locked.

However, if that's not the case, then there's a CD image here that should create a bootable CD for DiskUtil with Nero. When it boots just follow the prompts to unlock your drive


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use the mfsbackup|restore command, including -s in the backup portion.


----------



## FlipperJ (Dec 12, 2002)

Still having some problems but thanks for the help guys. I really appreciate it. I have made progress.

FlipperJ


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

Read through http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283203


----------

